Ask HN: How many of you visit HN especially to read comments? - 8sigma
======
sidcool
I do that a lot. Especially on Ask HN posts. Have to sift through lot of bad
comments to find some nuggets of wisdom

------
angersock
Not as much as I used to, honestly.

The comments usually give a faster summary of the article than reading it, but
it's rare to get critical technical insights here anymore--sometimes though
useful comments pop up in finance/entrepreneurship threads.

------
albasha
Everyone.

